# Too fit for Planet Fitness?



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2014)

Normally, I defend Planet Fitness, but this is total bullshit.

*Too fit for Planet Fitness? Woman says staff said her 'toned body' intimidated others*

By John Mariani

A California woman quit Planet Fitness 15 minutes into her first workout after staff members told her that her that her "toned body" was intimidating other members and to cover up her midriff-revealing outfit.






Tiffany Austin displays the outfit she was asked to cover up by a Planet Fitness staff member in Richmond, Calif.

Tiffany Austin told KTVU.com that she joined the gym Monday in the Oakland suburb of Richmond, Calif., to get back into shape after a car accident.

Wearing a pink halter top and capri pants, she hopped onto a treadmill. She soon noticed other members staring at her, she said. Then a staff member approached and, according to Austin, told her: 

"Excuse me we've had some complaints you're intimidating people with your toned body. So can you put on a shirt?"​
She agreed to put on a Planet Fitness T-shirt, but while waiting for the first staff member to bring it, another staffer approached to talk to her about her body.

Fed up and feeling harassed and intimidated herself, Austin said she sought the manager, asked for her money back and left.

Planet Fitness advertises a "Judgement Free Zone" philosophy which, according to its website, "means members can relax, get in shape, and have fun without being subjected to the hard-core, look-at-me attitude that exists in too many gyms." It discourages obnoxious gym behavior such as loud weight-dropping by sounding a "lunk alarm." Its gyms offer few frills but memberships cost as little as $10 a month. Five million people have joined its gyms in every state except Montana, Wyoming and Hawaii.

The dress code at its gyms are at the discretion of the manager and staff, Planet Fitness spokesperson Mcall Gosselin told KTVU. But it would not conform with company policy if Richmond staff criticized Austin for being toned and fit, Gosselin said.

Derek Van Reheenen, director of the Athletic Studies Center at the nearby University of California at Berkeley, said he thought that, generally, "what Planet Fitness is doing is a positive thing."

"They obviously need to iron out some of these issues," Van Reheenen told KTVU. "But sport in the U.S. is by nature is discriminatory, too. It is selective and it is elite."

Planet Fitness' policies have come into question in other incidents.

In a lawsuit filed recently in New Mexico, Tarainia McDaniel says she was barred from entering an Albuquerque-area Planet Fitness while wearing a head scarf essential to her Muslim faith, ABQJournal.com reported Thursday. The gym's lawyer said the head covering violated its dress code and that staff members didn't know it was for religious purposes.

In 2006, Yahoo.com noted, Albert Argibay was removed by police from a Planet Fitness in Wappingers Falls for breaking the gym's rule against grunting.

Argibay told The New York Times he had 500 pounds of weights on his shoulders and was breathing heavily. The gym's manager said Argibay was expelled because he became abusive when she confronted him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwTyKrmUuaM

Do you think Austin should have been ordered to cover up?

From *http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....f_said_her_toned_body_intimidated_others.html*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw nothing wrong with her or her clothes, as a matter of fact she seemed non confrontational and polite, feels like there maybe more to the story


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2014)

..........


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2014)

wow, good thing planet fitness members dont frequent AG, they would get smashed over their BF% and pizza binging


----------



## Watson (Mar 21, 2014)

had nothing to do with her being black?

on a side note, id lick it, hit it and love every minute of it, nothing like a fine sister....fuck all the rednecks in the ear.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 21, 2014)

AG worthy, I think not. A 1 man crusade to save the shithole, fuckin classic.....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2014)

Perhaps you missed my male strippers articles reddog


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 21, 2014)

can you imagine how this would play out if at a bit more hard core gym a very skinny person or overweight person was asked to leave because of their body type. there would be all kinds of hell to pay I'm sure.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I saw nothing wrong with her or her clothes, as a matter of fact she seemed non confrontational and polite, feels like there maybe more to the story



More to the story? It's Planet Fitness, home of the Lunk Alarm and free Pizza. Planet Gheyness pulls all sorts of strange shit.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)

This gives you some insight into how planet fitness view getting healthy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Y4XY8Pl6U


----------



## s2h (Mar 21, 2014)

Planet Fatness amazes me.....maybe tell her to put a shirt on to cover her ice cream pouch and close pin tits....

Curt how have you managed not to get thrown out of PF??...your practically Mr O compared to that clientile...


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2014)

It's the attitude of America, it's ok to be a fat fucking degenerate waste of space slob.  Here, while your at it, a slice of pizza so your ass can get bigger.  This is why I go to a private gym where we are as loud as we like and if we take shirts off, no one blinks.  PS, I would hit that too.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)

oufinny said:


> It's the attitude of America, it's ok to be a fat fucking degenerate waste of space slob.  Here, while your at it, a slice of pizza so your ass can get bigger.



So true. How often do you hear people and groups saying "She's too thin! Girls shouldn't be that thin! Waaaah, my fat vagina!"? How often do you hear, "She's too fat?" The country is obese and feeling jealous of those that aren't.

Buncha fucking losers.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> AG worthy, I think not. A 1 man crusade to save the shithole, fuckin classic.....


the first word is "anything", its all AG worthy my friend


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 21, 2014)

So let me get this straight if some one starts out fat, works out at PF and then gets hawt as fook, they now have to find a different gym cause they intimidate fattys?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Planet fitness sucks


----------



## 13bret (Mar 21, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> Planet fitness sucks



^^^^^^^this. When you lift heavy sometimes you grunt, fucking get over yourselves pf.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 22, 2014)

Should be called Planet Fatness


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


>


I love how the guys at 2:56 are all tough then the staffs tells them to chill and he says sorry sir all soft spoken


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 22, 2014)

do they hand out estrogen at the door! wtf


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 22, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> do they hand out estrogen at the door! wtf



Estrogen and a vagina


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 22, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Estrogen and a vagina



I would go to planet fitness if they were handing out pussy


Warrior


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 22, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So let me get this straight if some one starts out fat, works out at PF and then gets hawt as fook, they now have to find a different gym cause they intimidate fattys?



The whole idea is you will never get fit there, they hand out pizza for god's sake and make it ok to be a fat slob!!! Nothing will motivate the people that go there to actually get in shape.



oufinny said:


> It's the attitude of America, it's ok to be a fat fucking degenerate waste of space slob.



I agree 100%.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

Who the hell defends planet fitness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> Planet Fatness amazes me.....maybe tell her to put a shirt on to cover her ice cream pouch and close pin tits....
> 
> *Curt how have you managed not to get thrown out of PF??...your practically Mr O compared to that clientile...*



lol Not quite.

And the PF on Paxton Street in Harrisburg is not lunk alarm happy. I did a video years ago where I let a pulldown bar fly, big racket, no alarm. I had the video rolling, walked to the front desk, complained, and they let the alarm beep for, like, one second total. 

Disappointing. lol


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> *Who *the hell defends planet fitness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do, generally, but not in this case.

The building is a building. It has weights in it. People can lift the weights like in any other building. Not all people use chalk or scream.

The PF in Harrisburg has some pretty jacked guys and curvy women yet none of them have been tossed on the street for looking muscular, fit, or hot.

A lot of the "Planet Fitness sucks!" commentary just seems wrong to me. It's a building with fantastic cardio equipment that -- if you purchase the $99/yr special -- only costs $8.25 per month to have your membership. AND, yes, people do eat pizza. Ever hear of a f'ing cheat meal? One slice does not discredit your HARDCORE status.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> I would go to planet fitness if they were handing out pussy
> 
> 
> Warrior



Bagels on Monday, pizza on Wednesday, pussy on Friday.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Soooo, is the victor the only super mod of this forum who actually looks like he lifts?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2014)

lol


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2014)

A mod on here defending planet fatness... Shits just got real on IML. Face palm.


----------

